# Selbständigkeit ohne Meister?



## BlackJuju (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Hab vor kurzem meinen Gesellenbrief gemacht und da ich jetzt leider arbeitslos bin (mein Betrieb konnte mich nicht übernehmen) möchte ich mich selbständig machen. Ich bin Konditorin und möchte Torten und Pralinen über das Internet verkaufen (also ohne Ladengeschäft!!). Nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung an wen ich mich wegen sowas wenden muß. An die Handwerkskammer oder "nur" an das Gewerbeamt oder beides? Ist eine Selbständigeit hier ohne Meistertitel überhaupt möglich? Und was für Auflagen muß ich erfüllen? Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Im Internet finde ich ansonsten nur widersprüchliche Aussagen!!

vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Rena Hermann (23. Juni 2008)

BlackJuju hat gesagt.:


> Im Internet finde ich ansonsten nur widersprüchliche Aussagen!!


Ja, so ist das Internet. 


> Nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung an wen ich mich wegen sowas wenden muß. An die Handwerkskammer oder "nur" an das Gewerbeamt oder beides? Ist eine Selbständigeit hier ohne Meistertitel überhaupt möglich? Und was für Auflagen muß ich erfüllen?


Ich denke eine erste Anlaufstelle wäre in der Tat die Handwerkskammer. Vor allem der Beratung wegen, hinsichtlich der gestellten oder auch anderen Fragen. Lebensmittel- bzw. Hygieneverordnung fällt mir da z.B. noch ein (war wahrscheinlich auch ein Berufsschulthema bei dir aber alleinverantwortlich ist halt doch nochmal anders) und da gibt's sicher noch das eine oder andere. Rein beratungstechnisch gibt's evtl. auch Angebote bei der jeweiligen Innung.
Denn bei dem allem würd ich mich nicht auf irgendwelche anonymen Internet-/Forenaussagen verlassen - schon gleich gar nicht auf Aussagen in einem "Computer-Fuzzi-Forum" (nicht bös gemeint @all, versteht sich). 

Gruß
Rena

PS: Zum ersten Selbst-Einlesen - da sollte das alles ja definiert sein, zumindest das Meisterdings usw. - die Handwerksordnung
http://www.bundesrecht.juris.de/hwo/index.html
Aber das kennst du wahrscheinlich aus der Berufsschule. Nach dem groben Überfliegen scheint zumindest die Antwort auf die Frage nach "Handwerkskammer oder Gewerbeamt oder beides" letzteres zu sein, aber lies nochmal selbst nach. Insofern musst du anscheinend eh zur Handwerkskammer, also lass dich dort beraten, was du darfst und was du tun musst.
Eventuell empfiehlt sich auch ein Existenzgründerseminar z.B. eben dort oder bei der örtlichen IHK.


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2008)

Der Konditor ist ein Zulassungspflichtiges Handwerk, und auch nach der Neuregelung von 2003 noch immer an einen Meisterbrief gebunden.

Bei jedem Handwerk ist die Handwerkskammer involviert, und da das ja ein Gewerbe ist, auch gleich das Gewerbeamt.
Als erstes musst du aber zur Handwerkskammer und dich in die Handwerksrolle eintragen lassen, danach darfst du erst Gewerbe anmelden (andersherum geht nicht)


Das einzige was mit spontan einfällt dazu, du führst diesen Beruf nicht als Handwerk aus.
Du nimmst keinerlei Aufträge oder ähnliches an, sondern Produzierst zB deine Pralinenserie, und verkaufst diese dann (scheint bei eBay sehr gut zu funktionieren).
In dem Moment gilt das was du machst normalerweise nichtmehr als Handwerk, sondern als Produktion und Handel.
Nur eben auf Kundenwunsch etwas anfertigen geht halt nicht.

Es gibt einige Tischler die das so handhaben, ich denke mal dass sich das auch auf andere Handwerke anwenden lässt.
Der Fotodesigner ist ein weiteres Beispiel, er erstellt Bilder und verkauft diese dann zB als Poster etc. Sobald er aber Bilder im Auftrag erstellt (Journalistische Fotografie ausgenommen) wie Portraits oder Hochzeitsfotos wäre er sofort wieder Fotograf und damit Handwerker.
Und das obwohl der Fotograf sogar ein Zulassungsfreies Handwerk ist.



Hast du wirklich nicht die Möglichkeit eine Anstellung als Konditorin zu finden?
Die Selbständigkeit ist nämlich leider noch immer ein steiniger Weg, voller schwachsinniger (teilweise gegen das Grundgesetzt verstoßenden) Gesetze und Regelungen.


----------



## zerix (25. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man sich auch selbstständig machen, wenn man bei sich einen Meister eingestellt hat. 

Meines Wissens gibts da einige Schreiner/Tischler, die das so handhaben.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2008)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man sich auch selbstständig machen, wenn man bei sich einen Meister eingestellt hat.
> 
> Meines Wissens gibts da einige Schreiner/Tischler, die das so handhaben.



Das stimmt, man muss eigentlich nur einen Meister im Betrieb haben, in bestimmten Handwerksberufen gibt es dann Aufgaben (wie zB Abnahme von Elektroarbeiten) die dieser machen muss.

Ist glaube ich sogar im Großteil der Handwerksbetriebe so dass der Eigentümer/Cheff nur Buchhaltung oder soetwas gelernt hat.

Hab das aber mal für Jemanden der gerade aus der Lehre kommt und das Zuhause machen ausgeschlossen dass man da einen Meister anstellen möchte.


----------

